# This is stupid



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Why would anybody order a new tractor WITHOUT a 3 point hitch. It would be worthless it seems to me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3873338275&rd=1


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Hitchless tractors maybe chinese are explorering a niche market. To boldly go were no other tractor manufacturer would dare to go? 

Jimna "Worthless 28hp 4X4" 

If you bought it your practically guaratee to be the only one in the nieghborhood to have like it. 

Can you get one without a PTO?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Although I agree it severly limits the capabilities of a tractor not having a 3 point hitch, I guess if all you plan to do is pull a wagon, or plow snow, or use the front loader mentioned, I guess you don't need a 3 point. Sure is gonna slam the resale value down the road, though.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

To further what Joe said...many planters and implements are set up for a drawbar...A 3PH doesn't always paly in to the scheme of things.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see what it goes for.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Also there are those powered trail mowers up to 6' wide and 18 hp Kolers..for draw bar applications... Who knows what the needs are to the buyer...Just hope its not bought for the sake of having a tractor...

The spec states that it has a two speed non independent pto or semi indepndent????? whats that????


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

It is strange that the seller states that it has no 3point hitch. I am confused on that one????. Maybe, and I'm stretching it but does he mean "the arms for the 3 point are not there"? This I don't know but I would clarify this before buying. Being that it has a PTO that should indicate that it has 3Point also or I'm missing something. Is a 3 point mandatory? Well if it has a PTO maybe not. I've seen tractors used their whole life just pulling stuff.
The Japanese, chinese, etc duplicate everything the USA makes. Maybe thats why we don't make anything anymore, we just create ideas and make them work. Who knows? certainly not me. 
Harry


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Duplicate post. Board been crazy lately with speed and locking up. Just this site for me but maybe its my provider.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A 3PH is not required to pull a baler, etc...Whereas you may use the PTO to run the baler.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Harry,

Ya thats strange. I would bet there is some kind of a lift, but maybe no arms, or a non standerd form of one. I know some of the old gray market tractors had some strange types of lifts on them, but many modded, or built 3PL's for them.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Hell its probably a manurer spreaden tractor....:furious:


----------

